# Piccoli Toyboy crescono...e si incattiviscono.



## babsi (12 Gennaio 2013)

View attachment 6237
​
Mentre scrivo mi guardo i segni rossi sulle braccia, che ormai stanno quasi scomparendo.
Mi si chiudono gli occhi, è stata una giornata pesante oggi, tutto il giorno in viaggio e finalmente rieccomi dove devo essere, nella mia patria adottiva, ancora per qualche mese.
Ripenso a ieri sera, son stanca ma il sonno se voglio posso anche dimenticarmi cosa sia, questo lo so bene e devo farci molta attenzione io, perchè con questa mentalità con un niente mi ritrovo a fare le 8 di mattina ancora alzata pure se non dormo da giorni, e la cosa so bene che non è salutare, specie se mi aspetta una settimana di esami e studio e impegni vari.
Ma che io non abbia un approccio sano alle cose si sa da mò, si sa.
Batto sulla tastiera e mi guardo.
Mi sento.
I polsi non mi bruciano più.
Che sfiga.
*Ieri notte il **Toyboy** mi ha proprio fatto male.*
Ma me lo meritavo, che diamine.
L'ho proprio provocato fino allo sfinimento per ottenere una cosa del genere.
Alla fine ci stava tutta alla grande.
Anzi, per i miei gusti avrebbe potuto far molto di meglio.
Anzi, direi di peggio.
( “Sono stato anche troppo buono! L’unica cosa è che devo avere le mani più pesanti…”, mi fa il giorno dopo.)
Credo si sia trattenuto intanto perchè non se l'aspettava una mia richiesta del genere...quindi era fra lo spiazzato, l'incuriosito, l'arrazzato maiale e lo sperimentatore ingenuo che ancora non capisce bene che si appresta a fare ma mi segue docile e convinto...poi era la prima volta per entrambi in modo così violento, e poi soprattutto per la sua stazza...non dimentichiamocela quella. Essì, credo abbia avuto un attimo il timore di farmi seriamente male, dato che è tipo il doppio di me e mi sovrasta, proprio.
Comunque che roba.
A sto giro devo ricredermi.
*Reale batte Virtuale proprio DIECI A ZERO, tipo*.
No vabbè...forse esagero.
Però comunque che cazzo.
Mi son decisamente divertita.
Dunque era la trombata _de despedida._
Ops, "di saluto".
Ogni tanto mi parte lo spagnolo, forza dell'abitudine.
Insomma dicevo sta trombata de despedida.
Doveva per forza essere epica.
Io avevo il ciclo, tanto perchè c'è qualcuno lassù che mi vuole tanto ma proprio tanto bene.
Grazie Gesù - . -“
E naturalmente c'era un'altra volta una nebbia maiala che mi ha fatto tirar giù tutti i santi.
Soprattutto, io la mattina dopo, cioè questa mattina, dovevo fuggire via perchè avevo il volo.
E quindi ancora bagagli da finir di sistemare e impicci vari da srotolare...
Naturalmente nessuna di queste tremila cose a nostro sfavore ci ha impedito di vederci comunque e fare i nostri sozzi comodi.
Andiamo a cena fuori.
Buon vinetto, ceniamo SOLO con due antipasti, mi dice che _*gli tolgo la fame*_.
Cristo.
Anche a me lui idem.
Vabè che erano le undici e mezza, quindi forse la fame è anche normale che ti si tolga da sola dopo una certa, ma cmq...
Mezzi brilletti ci avviamo in albergo e lì è la fine.
A parte che non gliene poteva fregare un tubo che avessi il ciclo o meno.
E devo dire che io da sto punto di vista sto sempre stata abituata bene, con bravi ometti che se c'era da fare si faceva uguale e che non stavano lì a fare gli schizzinosi per qualche goccetta di troppo, che sì lo so, da un fastidio immane anche a me, ma d'altronde come si fa a resistere?
Se uno può scegliere certo che tutta la vita sceglierei di farlo senza quel fiume rosso in burrasca di mezzo, ma se una volta che ti trovi lì in modalità strusciamento e sbavamento vario trovi uno che nemmeno si schifa...allora hai vinto a lotto.
E a me piace vincere a lotto.
(tranquilli, i vizi ce li ho tutti ma giocare d’azzardo è l’unica cosa che non farò MAI.)
Cheppoi lo so io so na stronza, perchè sotto questo aspetto li ho traviati TUTTI, della serie che in un modo o nell'altro, o con le buone o con le cattive (quindi o perchè veniva loro spontaneo o proprio perchè "incitati"-_leggi:costretti_   ), son riuscita a benedirli tutti (Amen apa: a manco fosse acqua santa...sì, ehm, colorata..)
Nessuno che sia sfuggito al mio tocco magico:mexican:
(ma nemmeno nessuno che poi si sia lamentato, però, eh )
Tanto avevo pochissimo flusso e non usciva quasi niente.
Quasi ;P
*Solo che v'ho già detto che sto tipo c'ha qualcosa che mi istiga voglie strane.*
Tra parentesi repressissssssime che evidentemente non ne possono più di star buone e imbustate e non vedono l'ora di venir fuori a bomba atomica con la prima scusa bona.
(E questa lo so IO di chi è la colpa…di quel figlio di puttana dello Stronzo che mi ha fomentata e cucinata per bene a dovere ma poi si rifiuta di mangiarmi. Bastardo immane. Lo odio. Stronzate, lo adoro invece.)
Però pensavo di dovermi trattenere.
_Non lo sconvolgere_.
Mi dicevo.
_E' piccolo._
_Indifeso_.
(...)
(sèèè vabbè dopo ieri poi....)
E invece.
Mi struscio a serpe su di lui.
Nudi.
Sporchi.
Lo guardo.
Ci guardiamo sempre molto intensamente.
"Io non sono bravo con le parole...come hai visto sto un po' sulle mie.
Quindi cogli occhi ci parlo"
Mi disse la prima volta.
Eh, me ne sono accorta.
Ci piantoniamo cogli occhi mentre mi aderisco a lui.
E scatta l'abbraccio pressante.
Mi pigia le dita forti sulla schiena.
Le fa scorrere e me le preme.
Sospiro e.
Mi parte un po' la voglia quella matta, quella nera mia.
Attacco a passargli le mani sulle spalle.
*Dio quanto mi ci aggrappo bene su quelle spalle, io.*
Mi sanno tenere, mi tira su con un niente, sta cosa mi tiene sempre in visibilio e lo sa.
E il collo.
E la nuca.
C'ha una pelle morbidissima e *un odore* che pure se lavorasse dieci ore in miniera con la stessa camicia per sette giorni di fila mi alluperebbe uguale come una scimmia.
Anzi.
Peggio.
Perchè mi piace l'odore del suo sudore.
Correggo, mi arrazza proprio.
Sono normale?
Essì.
Ma certo che si.
Se un uomo si schifasse dei miei, di odori, a parte che non sarebbe un buongustaio , ma poi lo manderei subito a cagare.
Nel sesso devi amarmi tutta.
Non gli fa schifo niente di me, è questa la cosa sacra e più bella.
Per quanto mi riguarda poi, ovviamente il discorso è stra-reciproco.
Lo annuso e...dio santo se mi è partita la testa.

Lo guardo fisso, intenso, che già solo con lo sguardo lo stavo violentando a più riprese.
Devo aver avuto due occhi da infoiata proprio, perchè ridendo ma serio mi fa:
"Che mi guardi così....?"
E io:
"..."
E lui, stronzo:
"Lo so a cosa stai pensando".
E' un'affermazione.
_Ah sì?_, mi dico.
Comincio a muovermi su di lui, piano ma concisa...lo sto imitando quando mi scopa, movimenti da uomo, spinte pelviche col mio bacino contro il suo comprese...
"A cosa?"
Chiedo con un sorrisetto malefico.
"Che in questo momento vorresti avere il pisello...."
Mi fa, sussultando nel finire la frase perchè gli arriva una bella spinta con schiocco di pelle contro pelle compreso mentre finisce di pronunciare le parole.
"Da morire. Non ti immagini quanto", dico rapitissima.
"Lo so invece..."
E tanto per rimarcare il messaggio, gli prendo su di scatto le gambe da calciatore e me le spingo sulle spalle, con irruenza.
"E a te piacerebbe farti scopare da me..?"
"...Sì"
"DAVVERO LO FARESTI??"
"Aspè piano eh, ho detto nell'astratto mi piace come idea, ma nella realtà per fortuna non ce l'hai...."
Mi stranisco e mi tolgo.
Mi guarda.
"Non mi fare così che sennò...." mi butta là.
"Cosa"
*"Ti violento**"*
"Ma magari"
"Piantala"
"Dico sul serio"
"..."
"Sei te che non c'hai le palle"
"Non mi provocare, Babsi"
"Lo sto già facendo"
"Attenta"
"Non mi fai paura. Ma proprio per niente, guarda"
"...Ok."
E si alza.
Premettiamo che è mastodontico.
Premettiamo che mi si alza di fronte, siamo nudi l'uno di fronte all'altro, sul letto, e io gli dico.
"Insomma cosa vorresti fare...eroe"
Mi lancia un sorrisetto di sfida, raccolgo e sorrido a mia volta.
Prova ad avvicinarsi.
"Che vuoi?"
Mi scanso.
Mi guarda, un po' sorpreso.
Lo sapevo che pensava scherzassi...
"Vieni qui..."
E mi prova a prendere.
Mi levo.
Rimane fermo, mi comincia a fissare, ha lo sguardo tra il divertito e lo stralunato.
Riprova, lo schivo, rimango a debita distanza.
Ma quando si riavvicina una terza volta rimango immobile, petto gonfio, sguardo fiero.
*Siamo a due millimetri, ci inchiodiamo cogli occhi, appena prova a muoversi verso di me gli parte il primo spintone.*
Che naturalmente lo fa arretrare di tipo mezzo millimetro al massimo, ma giusto perchè non se lo aspettava.
(che cazzo io sarò pure forte come donna ma con lui non vale…uffi -.-)
Parte il secondo, più forte.
Al terzo mi prende per i polsi.
"Che fai?"
Mi dice.
"Levati"
Ringhio e gli tiro via le mani.
"Vieni qui..."
"Vattene"
Petto contro petto, sbatto fortissimo, gli sbatto la faccia contro la sua a muso duro.
In un nano secondo mi trovo sotto, schiacciata.
Allora mi prende, finalmente.
Non l'avesse mai fatto.
Comincio a divincolarmi come una serpe ferita, sembro un'indemoniata.
Lui all'inizio mi lascia fare, sorpreso da tanta irruenza, e riesco a divincolarmi.
*"Se voglio tu non ti muovi di qui"*
Mi dice.
"Ah no?"
"No"
"Fammi vedere no..."
"Sicura?"
"Sicurissima"
"Proviamo?”
“Sì”
“Ok”
E mi sbatte sul letto, stavolta facendo forza, e io rimango ammutolita.
Ferma, immobilizzata, costretta.
*Sento che mi sta salendo un'incazzatura a bestia.*
Tutta sta cazzo di forza distribuita così dalla natura alla cazzo di cane...perchè loro sì e noi no....
Mi ribello, comincio a lottare, forte, divento una iena.
Lui divertito ma.
Mi tiene.
Ancora più forte.
Tiene testa ai miei spasmi da matta.
*Divento una bestia*.
Sbuffo.
Mi piego.
Faccio forza sulle gambe, provo a scalciarlo via, a spremermi come un'anguilla per sgusciargli via.
*I polsi nel frattempo mi ti torcono come fossero di burro*.
Mi fanno un dolore cane ma cerco uguale di scappargli via.
Niente.
Fa forza e mi tiene.
Comincio a ringhiare.
Non cedo.
*"Dove vuoi andare?"*
Mi sussurra allora cattivo.
_*"Dove?"*_
Dice deridendomi quasi, con un sorrisetto disegnato sul volto.
E mi si avvicina per baciarmi.
Ma col cazzo.
Per tutta risposta gli mordo.
Sorpreso mi lascia un attimo di fuga e mi libero, ovvero, mi lascia libera.
Scappo dal letto.
Fuggo verso il bagno.
Un attimo di respiro affannoso.
Sono ancora nei miei pensieri annebbiati dallo sforzo immane per sfuggirgli.
Dio che fatica.
Non credevo.
Poi mi giro.
La testa mi pulsa.
Le tempie battono.
Sento all’improvviso tutta la vampata di calore che mi arriva dai poveri polsi, come se realizzassi solo in quel momento il bruciore.
Mi sento il cuore battere lì dentro.
Come reazione mi eccito violentemente, come se fosse fisiologicamente possibile essere ancora più eccitati, poi.
Mi bruciano da morire e sta cosa mi incendia come un’assatanata, proprio.
Lo guardo.
*Nemesi.*
Monto sopra il letto.
Lo guardo indemoniata.
Devo esser sembrata la regazzina dell'Esorcista, cristo santo.
"Che c'è, che vuoi?”
Mi fa, sorisetto sghembo.
Fanculo.
Prova ad avvicinarsi e mi parte uno schiaffo.
Prima piano.
*Poi gli assesto proprio un ceffone*.
Rimane con la testa piegata, mi guarda e sospira.
"Non funziona così, lo sai vero..."
Ma la cosa mi sa di minaccia e quindi ci vado a nozze, mi cuocio da sola a puntino.
Ci ritroviamo sbattuti non so come al muro.
Lo prendo per il collo, mi prende per il collo, mi tira la testa per i capelli, è come se lo implorassi di fare sul serio e quindi lo fa, mi prende tutta, mi solleva da terra di forza e roba che per un attimo son rimasta lì col fiato sospeso che mi son sentita sfracellata al suolo e invece _giù_, mi scaraventa sul materasso e mi viene sopra con tutta la sua mole, mi schiaccia e fa forza, più di quanta gliene serva, per tenermi ferma e buona sotto di lui.
Invasata da questa prepotenza e sottomissione forzata sbavo e ringhio e mi sembro un animale, mica una persona.
"Che vuoi fare?"
La sua voce stavolta è dura.
Lo guardo malissimo, capisce.
"Dai, fallo, fallo no?"
Gli sputo in faccia.
Una due, tre volte.
Mi viene sopra con le ginocchia e da lì la cosa si fa seria perchè ci scappa un bel ........_biiiipppp_ e poi mi solleva rigira e mi schianta sul letto di schiena e si ricomincia dopo tutta sta farsa a trombare come si deve, e che cristo.

Dopo.
Sul letto.
Mi continua a toccare in continuazione, ormai non le conto più.
Alla fine si guarda le mani.
Bagnate.
Ho un'idea.
Gliele prendo.
Sono rigate di rosso.
Lo guardo.
Non è uno sguardo a caso.
Prendo la sua mano e gliela avvicino alla bocca.
I nostri occhi si incrociano in un guizzo.
La apre e fa entrare un dito, che succhia via facendo rumore.
Mentre lo fa mi guarda, mentre fa un pompino al suo dito intriso del mio sangue più puro mi fissa.
Faccio lo stesso anche io.
Prendo la sua mano e la lecco tutta dal palmo.
Mi sbafo tutta la faccia.
Lui si avvicina e mi lecca via con la sua lingua le scie che mi rimangono sul viso, sul mento, sulle guance.
Lecchiamo insieme la mano, la puliamo, finchè non c'è più niente da leccare, solo saliva.
Ricominciamo.
Alla fine riviene per la centesima volta.
*E fa una cosa che ho sempre desiderato che un uomo facesse per me.*
Roba che avrei ucciso per averla.
Insomma finiamo, mi viene addosso e poi.
Lo guardo.
Capisce cosa voglio perchè già sa quanto mi piace sta cosa di lui.
Gli spingo leggermente la testa in basso, verso il mio addome, dove ha appena finito di omaggiarmi.
Scende giù fissandomi con uno sguardo da porco malato.
Io mi ingrifo a bestia anche se abbiamo appena finito.
Perchè sto tipo fa ogni cosa che gli dico, cazzo, mi segue ovunque e anzi ci mette del suo e chissà dove cazzo andremo a finire, di questo passo.
Parte da giù e comincia.
Con la lingua piatta lecca via tutto, goccia per goccia, mentre passa la lingua portandosi via la sua scia mi fissa.
Guardo le gocce sulla sua lingua.
Guardo lui.
Fa tutto questo venendo su di tanto in tanto per baciarmi, finchè il mio ventre non ritorna completamente pulito e lindo.
La prima volta che l'ha fatto ci sono rimasta di sasso, ero talmente sorpresa, felice, incredula che si sono ri-arrazzata di nuovo e si è ricominciato subito dopo.
Quella prima volta in pratica...
Ho provato a baciarlo con suo "amore" ancora in bocca _(Admin...ma sicuro che le posso dire ste cosette qui? )._
Sì insomma, era appena venuto e....mi aveva omaggiata diciamo.
Ma prima di farlo non ho mandato giù, bastarda malefica.
Volevo vedere come reagiva.
Stronza curiosa.
E non si è scansato.
*"Pensi mi faccia schifo...?"* mi ha invece detto sorridendo malizioso *"E' il mio....".*
E mi ha baciata.
Ho aperto totalmente la bocca e le lingue si sono mischiate, il suo sapore si è mischiato nelle nostre bocche.
Ho fatto la bastarda e gli ho rigurgitato il tutto in bocca, lo ammetto.
Alla fine del bacio sbavoso sento che deglutisce e mi fa.
"Mamma mia però...quanto ne era...Ma l'hai dato tutto a me?"
"Eh sì..."
"Stronza"
"Com'era?"
"Pensavo peggio...."
"Bhe non sarà il sapore più buono del mondo...però...vedi cosa siamo disposte a fare per voi?".
(...)
Io a questo qui non so che gli faccio al prossimo giro.
Fortuna che ora siamo lontani mille kilometri.
*
Nel frattempo ho risentito Lo Stronzo.*
Dio quanto mi mancava.
E fortuna che doveva essere finita, a detta sua.
_Avevamo chiuso._
Sempre a detta sua.
_Non mi voleva più._
Ho visto, infatti.
Perchè non mi ero più fatta viva per giorni interi dopo la storia che se l'era presa per il Toyboy, e per tutta risposta era diventato un muro.
Mamma mia ragazzi però.
_Le sensazioni che lui mi da._...è na droga per me, non ci posso fare proprio niente, posso pure tirarmela per giorni, lasciarlo perdere, provare a sfancularlo, perchè è anormale che pretenda da me tutte ste attenzioni ma manco fossimo fidanzati....
Ma quando poi ci risentiamo.
Due pentole a pressione.
Scoppiamo proprio.
E ieri siamo scoppiati.
Mi rivuole.
Di nuovo.
Beh, io non avevo mai smesso di volerlo, invece.
Mi fa:

*"Non so cosa mi succede con te.*
*Sto sempre a c***o duro.*
*Sempre.*
*Quando parliamo sempre, anche se non lo do a vedere.*
*Dici che io ti eccito da morire in un modo anormale Babsi, ma pure per me è così.*
*Dentro di me non sai cosa scateni.*
*Non ti rendi conto di quello che provo in certi momenti.*
*Non mi era mai successo prima d'ora.*
*Mi dai una carica erotica enorme.*
*Ma guardati, ti sei vista?*
*Ma che sei...Fai uscire di me il lato più nascosto e porco.*
*Solo con te mi esce così.*
*Sei la mia puttana, sei perfetta per me"

*:inlove:

e ora fatemi festeggiare, che cazzo.
Me lo son ripreso, E' MIO.
:spiderman:


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2013)

meno male che ci sei tu con il blog!
Almeno leggo qualcosa di sessoso, sperando che il resuscito ormonale si attivi.



:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (13 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7066 ha detto:
			
		

> meno male che ci sei tu con il blog!
> Almeno leggo qualcosa di sessoso, sperando che il resuscito ormonale si attivi.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha
Spero di farti quest'effetto pruriginoso e benefico Tebe
E' sempre bello rendersi utile agli altri:mexican:


----------

